# Looking knives



## Kenpomachine (Feb 13, 2004)

I have recently been looking knives. I didn't look for anything special, but some of the knives that got my attention were made of Vanadium-molibdenum. Is there any benefit for this alleation over the stainless steel?

Also, if anyone wants to begin training with the blade, would you recommend a simple knife (single edge) or one of those with a saw in one of the edges? Folder knife or fixed blade? 

FWIW, when I was a child I used to play with folder knives at camps with other children my age, but I don't feel very confortable with them, as they can cause accidents easier than fixed blades while using them. We had the knife for multiple uses, none of with had to do with self-defense.

Thanks for your insights.


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm very practical. Thus I prefer a tactical folder. Everybody will look strangely at a fixed blade but not many will question a "gentleman's pocket knive." I understand your concerns about safety. Benchmade has a highly dependable Axis lock mechanism. It's smooth action is one of the best I've seen. 

Ergonomics:  I like the feel of the Griptilian and Osborne models while folks with smaller hands prefer the Mini-Griptilian and the McHenry & Williams. My advice is to actually go to a knife store and hold as many knives as you are interested in. No matter what people say, not every knife is going to feel right. If it doesn't fit comfortable and securely, it's not for you.


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 16, 2004)

I also like a tactical folder for in town, but form really follows function.  I have a moderate collection of fixed and folders.  You can train with both.  I like Spyderco, Cold Steel, and Benchmade.  Benchmade is usually VERY expensive, the FMA guys argue the blades are well worth it, I just am not going to afford one.  Currently I am playing with the [font=arial, helvetica]Spyderco Bram Frank kinetic opening folder I just got.  They are way cool!  

 I suggest trying out a bunch also and finding a good fit for your hand.  There are entire forums discussing the pros and cons of many folders and fixed blades.  You may want to browse over there and see what older threads are saying.

 -Michael
[/font]


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 16, 2004)

Yes, Benchmade is expensive but "Price should be no object when it comes to safety, reliablity and function." (Quote from Guro Ken Smith of Advanced Martial Systems.)

I'm a Benchmade dealer and can get folks a decent price but they might have to wait if I don't have the item in stock. Benchmade has been taking a long time filling orders especially since 60% of their business is military. (If that's not an endorsement, I don't know what is.) The full size Griptillian model is about $95. See http://benchmade.com/products/product_detail.asp?model=551 Thanks, Andrew


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Mar 16, 2004)

Before I started carrying my Mill's folding fighter, I was carrying a partially serrated Kershaw Boa by Ken Onion.  







It's a little pricey about $120-$150 depending on where you buy, but it's an excellent knife.  It has assisted opening (i.e. spring loaded), and a slide lock to keep it closed.  My only complaint is how the clip is attached to the handle.  This requires the knife to sit inverted (i.e. if knife were open the blade would point up).  I've had mine a little over two years and haven't had any problems, it keeps a pretty good edge too.


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 16, 2004)

I also have a similar Kershaw with "assisted" opening, they are actually more affordable than most.  In the meantime Andrew ... I need to talk to you.  That is a great price for the Benchmade.

 -Michael


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 16, 2004)

i used to carry the Spyderco Endura everywhere.  Loved that knife.  My personal choices today would be the Benchmade Stryker or AFCK (or mini-AFCK for smaller hands).


----------



## Big Pat (Mar 16, 2004)

I have always carried a Cold Steel Simitar. I like the look and the feel of the knife. A few years ago I tried a Ken Onion(?) folder with the spring assist-it worked great and had the sharpest blade right out of the box. The only problem for me was going back and forth between the two types of knives. With the spring assist you train your thumb to stop at the point the blade springs open, with the standard folder you must follow through to the point of lock out. In self defense situation not locking out the blade is far more hazardous to you then your attacker.

EKP RIP
Big Pat


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 17, 2004)

It really doesn't matter what you carry.  If you get a good quality knife (Emerson, Benchmade, Cold Steel, Syderco, Cammillus, Kershaw etc.)  you won't have a problem.  The biggest thing is finding one that you are comfortable with.  The blade material really doesn't matter a whole lot, that being said, I would stay away from 440-C (which is usually found in cheap knives with China or Pakistan on the blade).  Other than that, if you get a good knife you're good to go.  
I personally carry either a Cammilus C.U.D.A.  with a tanto-point; a Spyderco Delica II; or a C.R.K.T. Point Guard.  I used to carry a Cold Steel Gunsite II, also an excellent knife.  Good luck with your shopping.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 17, 2004)

Action Gear used to have a good selection of retractable and fixed blades at good prices, along with mixed-value training videos. Haven't bought a new blade in a long time, but used to visit local knife stores to see what I liked, then order it from Action gear for substantially less than retail.  I know they're on the web, but haven't fetched the link. Used to be a good resource, but it's been awhile, FYI.


----------



## M F (Mar 17, 2004)

For production knives, I don't think you can beat Benchmade, specifically their knives with the Axis Lock.  You can find the Griptilian for a lot less that $95.  Check here.
www.1sks.com  (search for any brands you like here) or

http://www.1sks.com/store/benchmade-blue-line-knives.html


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 17, 2004)

$95 is Benchmade's suggested retail. We also have better prices but  our dealership agreement prevents us from listing prices below a certain level. 
We mainly stock the Griptilians. Although we can order anything from Benchmade, if someone wants something now they are better off finding it from someone who has them in stock. (Not much of a self-serving statement but honesty is the best policy.)


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 17, 2004)

I love my SOG Vision.

http://www.shopsog.com/Img_L/SV68.jpg

I have the titanium handled model, but they make a zytel-handled one that retails for about half the price. Great locking mechanism too, opens faster than some cheap switchblades I've had in the past. ATS-34 blade, I could have shaved with it when it came from the factory.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 19, 2004)

Well, I was asking about the material of the knife because most of the brands you're naming aren't easy to find in Spain. Besides, there are some pretty good knife makers here (even high quality katana makers, go imagine), so I was asking for tips on how to choose a knife, and the material for the blade. Now I know I have to look for folder knives. By the way, is there any difference between tactical folders and regular ones?

Thanks for the tips about 440-C and not buying the stuff from China and Pakistan :rofl: I saw one of those supposedly stainless steel, and they were showing obvious oxide in the blades...

And now, can any of you (Kenpotex, Andrew, etc) elaborate a bit more on how to find out if a knife is good quality or not, please?

Thank you to all that have offered some information to someone wanting to get initiated in the knife world.

:asian:


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes, avoid cheap steel.  

However, I think 440C is more than enough. I admit there's higher grades of steel, but 440C can cut a person as well as M2 tool grade. Now if I was a mechanic that needed to cut through steel, I would go with the M2.

Even though the links below are Benchmade's version, there's lots of great info...

Blades:  http://www.benchmade.com/about_knives/our_blades.asp

Materials:
http://www.benchmade.com/about_knives/materials.asp

Locking Mechanisms:
http://www.benchmade.com/about_knives/locking_mechanisms.asp

See http://www.folders-r-us.org/definition.htm for a good definition of Tactical Folder. http://www.folders-r-us.org also has some reviews.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 19, 2004)

Thank you very much for the info 

:asian:


----------



## Andrew Evans (Mar 19, 2004)

Kempomachine, forgive me for not saying something sooner. I hope you, your friends and your loved ones were not harmed in the recent tragedy. My thoughts and prayers go out to the people of Spain and all those affected. -Andrew


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 19, 2004)

I also was concerned Kenpomachine.  

 Thanks for saying something Andrew.

 -Michael


----------



## Kalicombat (Mar 19, 2004)

IN my opinion, man can not live by one knife alone. I carry two blades at all times. One is a Cold Steel Voyager with serrated edge. This knife is my primary carrier. I like the serrated edge becuase of "bitability". It grabs garments and can go through heavy denim and even leather, just in case one would find such a necessity. My other daily carrier is a  CRKT Casper/Krawford Pro Folder with plain edge. This knife fits the hand well, has not only one of the best liner locks I have found but also a backup thumb lock. It is one of the strongest folders I have ever used. The Voyager is a lock back and is also very strong. 

For times when concealability is not an issue, for me there is only one knife that I carry and have been doing so since 1983. IT is the Gerber Guardian II. In my opinion, this is the knife of all knives. It is 113/4" over all, double edge and fits the hand like a dream. IT is balanced making maneuverability an ease. The Gerber blade holds the finest edge I have found and what it loses in convenince because of its size, it more than makes up for in strength, and durability. I acquired my first Gerber Guardian II in a poker game at college, and have never looked back. I have both the camo model with blackened blade, and the regular version with black handle. I have 3 regular models and two camos. Guess Im as compulsive with these as I am with everything .

All of these knives can be found easily online and even on Ebay. The Gerber Guardian II's fetch a pretty good price, usually around $100. But, isnt your ife worth at least that much. THe CRKT is around $45-$50, and the Voyager about $38.  

In using a blade for self protection, there are "chingos" of theories, and nothing set in stone. IN my experience, reverse grip is out. The reverse grip is great for sentry elimination but for actual face to face bladed combat, the reverse grip is limited in both reach and manerverability. Alot of so called experts flip the blade between standard grip and reverse grip, showing their opponent that they are in fact no expert at all. 

For me, a modified saber grip is the way to go, with the kinfe being in the lead hand. My empty hand is placed palm in, close to center chest. Feet are just a little wider then shoulder width, up on my toes. No deep stances, quick maneuverability is the key. 

Yours in Kenpo,
Gary Catherman


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 20, 2004)

Thank you both for minding.

I know of many people who were to catch one of the trains, but due to luck, none of them were on them. But a friend of mine has been acompanying a guy who was on one of the blasted trains and is suffering from the inside. He also knew some of the people with severed legs.

But we were lucky there was a strike of university teachers, so the students hadn't had to go to classes that day 

I was in the platform of the blast on Friday, and saw one of the trains, and we were silent and had all a weird feeling. Also, I arrived at the time most people were going to the demonstrations. And then, on Saturday, politicians began trying to use the victims as a weapon to win votes  That was even sadder than the bombings themselves.

I hope none of you have to live something similar. But it's also nice to know millions of people doesn't mind getting under the rain to show their rage and pain and everything 

Best wishes to everyone,
Lucía


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 20, 2004)

Kenpomachine said:
			
		

> By the way, is there any difference between tactical folders and regular ones?


  Basically "tactical-folder" is the term used to describe a folding knife designed for use in a combat/self-defense situation.  The use of serrations; fancy locking mecanisms; and blade styles such as the Tanto, hawk-bill, and spear-point often distinguish "tactical-folders" from their counterparts designed for hunting/utility.  This is not to say that the hunting/utility knives cannot be effective weapons in fact any knife is better than no knife so if you are having a difficulty in finding a good "tactical-folder" you might have to go with another design.  As long as the blade material is decent and it has a good lock go with it.


			
				Kenpomachine said:
			
		

> And now, can any of you (Kenpotex, Andrew, etc) elaborate a bit more on how to find out if a knife is good quality or not, please?


  As I said above, blade material and lock strength are, in my oppinion the two most important factors in choosing a knife although as Andrew said, even 440-C will cut someone.  Some of the more common alloys used in many mid-range folders include AUS-8, AUS-10, ATS-134, and 440-A
If you can find a knife made by any of the companies listed in the posts on this thread you will have a dependable knife.  when all is said and done it really comes down to personal preferance.

Here are a few links you might check out...

http://www.worldwideknives.com/

www.eknifeworks.com

www.cheaperthandirt.com

Good luck...hope we were able to help.


----------

